# Orion Cooker, Brisket ???



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm sure this may open a flood of comments but remember this. I'm not good at this stuff, at all.

Can anyone give me a simple, yet good recipe for smoking a brisket on my Orion. 

Just so you know, I want it to be ready for tomorrow night.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`ve cooked a lot of meats on my Orion, but I have yet to try a Brisket. Looking at the cook book, it says it will take anywhere from 3 to 4 1/2 hrs depending on the size.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Inject with beef broth, rub with salt, pepper and garlic. Anything else should be illegal on a brisket. Cook till internal temp of 203', let rest then slice.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Inject with beef broth, rub with salt, pepper and garlic. Anything else should be illegal on a brisket. Cook till internal temp of 203', let rest then slice.


Sounds like a plan. I discovered I dang sure don't care for apple vinegar on other projects.

Any particular wood chips do best?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Never cooked one on an Orion but I have done a lot of briskets on a brinkman charcoal smoker. My personal favorite woods are pecan, hickory, and apple or pear if I can get them. I find the mesquite a little strong for my tastes. I also don't use as many chips as some people. A couple of handfuls at first and again after an hour is what I have done. Maybe one more after two hours. The key to the brisket in my opinion is properly slicing after its done it by removing the fat cap that runs diagonally through the cut and then slicing the lean portion across the grain. I'm not assuming you have not done this or trying to be an expert by any means, but I am surprised how often I get brisket that is cooked well but gristly and tough because of the way it was cut.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes indeed, my picky wife loves brisket but doesn't like it too smokey. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you believe Publix doesn't even have briskets anymore. Meat department guy said occasionally they get some during the summer and I can also special order one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Can you believe Publix doesn't even have briskets anymore. Meat department guy said occasionally they get some during the summer and I can also special order one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I refuse to buy any quality cut of meat from anywhere except The Butcher Shoppe. Publix is and always have been almost double their prices for not near the same quality.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Never cooked on an Orion but I have cooked a lot of briskets on a reverse flow smoker that I designed and built while stationed in AZ. My buddy swears that turkey on his Orion is the best but not sure how a brisket will turn out. While it is true that you need to cook until about 203 internal temp, it has to take a long time to get there. You can get a big piece of meat to 200 in a couple of hours but it'll be like trying to eat a chunk of asphalt.


----------

